# HKS Sport Exhaust



## 94GA16DE (Apr 29, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has the HKS Sport exhaust on their 91-94 sentra 2 door with the GA16DE motor. Im debating whether to get the HKS Sport or Stromung from mossyperformance . Stromung is $588 and HKS is roughly $450 so I was leaning towards that one becuase I just want something to replace my stock exhaust with a hole in it. The HKS Sport was designed for the 2 liter SR20DE and I don't konw if there is a difference from the catalytic converter back or the catalytic converter flange itself. Does anyone know if the HKS exhaust will bolt on to my 1.6 stock catalytic converter? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 94GA16DE (Apr 29, 2005)

bump anyone?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

my friend had the exhaust for his b14, but it will tell you the piping is way to big for your GA. His was a 2.5" exhaust which a 1.6L should have NOTHING larger than a 2" exhaust


----------



## 94GA16DE (Apr 29, 2005)

I understand the piping size isn't designed for my engine, I was looking at the Greddy SP, however getting harder to find, it is listed on a site for roughly $500, so I guess its between the Greddy and Stromung.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

94GA16DE said:


> I understand the piping size isn't designed for my engine, I was looking at the Greddy SP, however getting harder to find, it is listed on a site for roughly $500, so I guess its between the Greddy and Stromung.


get the one designed to fit your car. the HKS will more than likely make you loose power as it is too big.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> get the one designed to fit your car. the HKS will more than likely make you loose power as it is too big.


Yeah, i have one on my b15, way too big, makes u lose backpressure.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

The Greddy SP is the way to go 50mm/2in. pipe, however i think it's been discountinued for the b13. So it's going to be hard to find one. The HKS sport will bolt on with no problem, it's only slightly bigger 55mm mid-pipe and 60mm rear section. I don't think you'll lose too much power with the HKS, it's pretty quiet and looks almost stock. Not sure but i think the Stromung is 2 1/4 in. pipe which is too much for the 1.6.


----------



## davidmayernik (Sep 19, 2005)

*the custom view...*

if you want to save a few bucks, and are willing to spent some time with some pipe tools and a welder, you can custom build an exhaust system for cheap.

at the moment, i'm arm-chair building a 3" exhaust system for my SE-R, and the whole set-up, from the block to the tip, will cost as much as HKS or anyone else wants for a cat-back system. note that this will take significantly more time and effort, but it could be well worth it. allow me to flex my mental muscle...

RAW MATERIALS:
Stainless 304 3", .065" Wall Tube i think i'll need 8 feet of this, but i cant get a good measure with the car on the ground.

OFF THE SHELF
SSAutoChrome Header 
Thermo-Tec Exhaust Wrap 
Catco 3" Cat 
Summit Performance 3" Muffler 
Hooker 3" In/ 3.5" Out Muffler Tip

do all the math, minus shipping, and the whole block-back setup will run about $464

at OptionsAutoSalon, where i used to shop, a Hotshot Header and HKS Cat-Back will run me $853... consider that mess...


----------



## EX2Auto. (Sep 11, 2005)

well i have the same exact car and as i read along i've been reading that the stromung exhaust gives a significant amount of horsepower to the ga16de without the anoyying rattle of civics i would go with the stromung.


----------



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

Whether it will fit or not is one thing and so is the back pressure issue, but Stromung is 100% Stainless Steel while the HKS isn't


----------

